# Tumblr!



## matthevvv (Jan 29, 2015)

I noticed a lot of conversations about Tumblr going on in other threads, so I figured we could all migrate here to vent or rant or whatever


----------



## r a t (Jan 29, 2015)

I've just updated the tumblr app, I don't really like it :/


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

the app makes the pictures look abit grainy


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

hh


----------



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

I used to go to tumblr every day and spend hours on it, mostly talking to my online friends and coding themes/editing themes, but nowadays I'll probably just check up on it in about 20 minutes and then log out hahah mostly because my online friends there have become inactive too so we just talk on twitter lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2015)

I love Tumblr! It's my source for laughs and nice pictures!

The app is alright when it works. Other times images don't load and it's annoying as. But what can you do? XD


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 29, 2015)

Since transitioning over to a Galaxy, I can tell that the iPhone tumblr app is leagues better.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

My Tumblr is drag queens and random text posts primarily.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 29, 2015)

My tumblr is pictures of cemeteries and old horror movies _I'm sorry_


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine is full of anime, Animal Crossing, video games, Pokemon, cute stuff and pastel accessories/clothing.


----------



## annabeth (Jan 29, 2015)

tokkio said:


> I used to go to tumblr every day and spend hours on it, mostly talking to my online friends and coding themes/editing themes, but nowadays I'll probably just check up on it in about 20 minutes and then log out hahah mostly because my online friends there have become inactive too so we just talk on twitter lol



omg same! whats ur tumblr?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 29, 2015)

I find it funny how the first post implies that all of you use tumblr and essentially hate everything about it.


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 29, 2015)

Idk why everyone's freaking out about the update, i like it! o: a few things are problems here and there but mostly its good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> I find it funny how the first post implies that all of you use tumblr and essentially hate everything about it.



ikr omg
i dont hate it, i mean it could be a lot better but it could also be a lot worse. mostly the people on the website are what upset the environment, and its easy to unfollow problematic users but i guess some people dont understand that...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 29, 2015)

I have one but is\ts boring because i dont know the people i follow and i only have 4 followers and they are my friends and they dont even post so like...bleh...

sorry for bad grammar. i typed this with one finger so i couldnt use the shift button for apostrophes.


----------



## earthquake (Jan 29, 2015)

i have one but ive like fallen off of tumblr and idk why i still have like 700 followers when i only follow like 100 people and ive deleted all my anime posts and only posts aesthetic stuff now....like all my followers still post anime from what i know but i guess they forgot to unfollow me once i switched blog types...

- - - Post Merge - - -

its such a toxic community though like i blacklist drama  because so many people are whining about this and that i go on to have a good time and come out feeling more stressed...
its so boring now though since i just post pretty things when i posted anime i used to discuss crap with people but now....i still talk to my friends but its not the same...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

My tumblr is Animal Crossing, Nintendo stuff, and sometimes other things whenever I feel like posting different things.

I love that website to death, in-case you don't know.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the gaming and anime part of tumblr. its pretty awesome. The other parts are awful though. Its like the opression olympics on who can be the most politically correct


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I find it funny how the first post implies that all of you use tumblr and essentially hate everything about it.



It's true! It's like every other social network out there. |:

Though tumblr really makes stupid ass design choices that I thought only Skype/Microsoft could think of.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 30, 2015)

I go on Tumblr nearly every day. You should follow me.


----------



## dragonair (Jan 30, 2015)

how do y'all feel about the text editor update?? i'm not quite sure how i feel yet, & i still have to get used to it.
i seriously hate that they switched around the post+close buttons.


----------



## Tommi (Jan 30, 2015)

I have an addiction to Tumblr, it's becoming a problem ha...
I'm nearly at 15,000 followers, can't believe it


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

dragonair said:


> how do y'all feel about the text editor update?? i'm not quite sure how i feel yet, & i still have to get used to it.
> i seriously hate that they switched around the post+close buttons.



The text editor's fine.

I still can't get around that they swapped the post and close buttons, seriously.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 30, 2015)

My tumblr is mostly nature and study pics. I have a tumblr reset thing where I delete and remake accounts quite often, which is weird??


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

My tumblr is all anime and cute stuff. I'm trash


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jan 30, 2015)

im mostly using the mobile tumblr app but i see posts about the update and its like wtf
anyway tumblrs p nice i guess i reblog a lot of stuff like anime, fashion, and like aesthetics n more stuff and im reblogging lots of haikyuu!! because it is my life rn....


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> The text editor's fine.
> 
> I still can't get around that they swapped the post and close buttons, seriously.



agreeeee


----------



## Brackets (Jan 30, 2015)

i just post study pics and funny things. occasionally look at social justice blogs and lol but i stay out of the drama


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 30, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> My tumblr is mostly nature and study pics. I have a tumblr reset thing where I delete and remake accounts quite often, which is weird??



I do this too. It's the reason I never really have an account on there anymore. lol


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 31, 2015)

Annachie said:


> i just post study pics and funny things. occasionally look at social justice blogs and lol but i stay out of the drama



thats what my boyfriend does haha


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

I dislike the bigotry and/or desire that a lot of people on that website have in order to become an individual. They strive to ridiculous lengths to give themselves label that set them apart from another, and more often than not if you're not some sort of ridiculous minority, you are shunned. I also dislike the lack of actual investigation people do when it comes to news that's posted on there. I usually do further research if I find some news on there.

However, there's a lot of things about Tumblr I like. The artists on there are amazing, the sense of humor is hilarious, the set up is nice, and there's gorgeous pictures on there. I find it can be an extremely nice escape if you filter out all the radicalists.​


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 31, 2015)

Goop said:


> I dislike the bigotry and/or desire that a lot of people on that website have in order to become an individual. They strive to ridiculous lengths to give themselves label that set them apart from another, and more often than not if you're not some sort of ridiculous minority, you are shunned. I also dislike the lack of actual investigation people do when it comes to news that's posted on there. I usually do further research if I find some news on there.
> 
> However, there's a lot of things about Tumblr I like. The artists on there are amazing, the sense of humor is hilarious, the set up is nice, and there's gorgeous pictures on there. I find it can be an extremely nice escape if you filter out all the radicalists.​



yeah i totally agree with you, this is so true


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

Goop said:


> I dislike the bigotry and/or desire that a lot of people on that website have in order to become an individual. They strive to ridiculous lengths to give themselves label that set them apart from another, and more often than not if you're not some sort of ridiculous minority, you are shunned. I also dislike the lack of actual investigation people do when it comes to news that's posted on there. I usually do further research if I find some news on there.
> 
> However, there's a lot of things about Tumblr I like. The artists on there are amazing, the sense of humor is hilarious, the set up is nice, and there's gorgeous pictures on there. I find it can be an extremely nice escape if you filter out all the radicalists.​



omg yes. I hate the ridiculous attention they give to labels on there. So many people on there even have all their labels right at the top of their blog as their description - don't they have anything more interesting to say about themselves? is there nothing else that defines you apart from your labels???


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 31, 2015)

Goop said:


> I dislike the bigotry and/or desire that a lot of people on that website have in order to become an individual. They strive to ridiculous lengths to give themselves label that set them apart from another, and more often than not if you're not some sort of ridiculous minority, you are shunned. I also dislike the lack of actual investigation people do when it comes to news that's posted on there. I usually do further research if I find some news on there.
> 
> However, there's a lot of things about Tumblr I like. The artists on there are amazing, the sense of humor is hilarious, the set up is nice, and there's gorgeous pictures on there. I find it can be an extremely nice escape if you filter out all the radicalists.​



The first paragraph can be summed up with "special snowflake syndrome". Personally, i try to fight it. Like seriously, why tf do they need special pronouns like xe xy xo xum or whatever?

I like the art and whatnot


----------



## Naiad (Jan 31, 2015)

I hate the new layout/update thing  u v u


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

Ah, I'm glad I'm not alone.
I was worried posting that that it might anger some people, but I'm glad there's people who agree with me. <3

I also think it might be a sense of struggling for one's identity. I understand we all want to know who we are right of the back, but I think it's nice just to wait it out and have yourself come to you, ya' know?​


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> I hate the new layout/update thing  u v u


I hate it so much my god


----------



## Capella (Jan 31, 2015)

dragonair said:


> how do y'all feel about the text editor update?? i'm not quite sure how i feel yet, & i still have to get used to it.
> *i seriously hate that they switched around the post+close buttons.*


ugh ikr 
honestly the update just made things worse


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 31, 2015)

Goop said:


> Ah, I'm glad I'm not alone.
> I was worried posting that that it might anger some people, but I'm glad there's people who agree with me. <3
> 
> I also think it might be a sense of struggling for one's identity. I understand we all want to know who we are right of the back, but I think it's nice just to wait it out and have yourself come to you, ya' know?​


i say we combat the sjws and special snowflake people on tumblr. it would bring the site to glory for once


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have tumblr, but I still go on blogs dedicated to video games and anime. I deleted my blog awhile ago for a lot of reasons, but mainly because I spent way too much time on there and it was starting to feel unhealthy, and I went through kind of a funk for awhile there because of it. 

It's still a cool place to find stuff, and I wouldn't be into some of the games and music I'm into without it, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## earthquake (Jan 31, 2015)

tbh i feel like its some of u who make tumblr an annoying place...like @l lawliet wtf are u even saying...you want to start an immature flame war with people who, admittedly, whine too much and are, most of the time, entitled white folks who have no need to complain but do anyway? like, really? what are you going to gain? 

to be honest, tumblr's obsession with being a furry or otherkin or some other crazy gender is getting out of hand, but if you'd rather not accept their self-made identity, then you should talk smack about them behind their back. its just plain immature and disrespectful. ive never sent an anon message, because i want people to know that im behind the words. tell it to their faces, if you want to whine on here about it.

respect their genders? its not like u have to deal with them in real life, and you dont have to deal with them online either. just click unfollow, its not that hard. use the right pronouns, and dont be a jerk.

most people on tumblr are white girls anyway and theyre ridiculously annoying. god.

- - - Post Merge - - -

on a different note the new update sucks. how do u make bullet points or read mores now???? im dying here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> i say we combat the sjws and special snowflake people on tumblr. it would bring the site to glory for once



stop it.


----------



## Mango (Jan 31, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> The first paragraph can be summed up with "special snowflake syndrome". Personally, i try to fight it. Like seriously, why tf do they need special pronouns like xe xy xo xum or whatever?
> 
> I like the art and whatnot





L. Lawliet said:


> i say we combat the sjws and special snowflake people on tumblr. it would bring the site to glory for once



YEAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 31, 2015)

Ehh, I like tumblr to an extent, until people post really ranty post on their opinions, etc. I get its your blog, but sometimes I get annoyed when I follow a certain blog and it starts getting off the original purpose of it. I had a tumblr a while back, but forgot my account, I may make another one later when I have more time p:


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> tbh i feel like its some of u who make tumblr an annoying place...like @l lawliet wtf are u even saying...you want to start an immature flame war with people who, admittedly, whine too much and are, most of the time, entitled white folks who have no need to complain but do anyway? like, really? what are you going to gain?
> 
> to be honest, tumblr's obsession with being a furry or otherkin or some other crazy gender is getting out of hand, but if you'd rather not accept their self-made identity, then you should talk smack about them behind their back. its just plain immature and disrespectful. ive never sent an anon message, because i want people to know that im behind the words. tell it to their faces, if you want to whine on here about it.
> 
> ...



The purpose of this thread is to post our opinions about Tumblr.
My opinion is my opinion. I'm not talking behind anyone's back and nor am I making Tumblr a bad place. I have never said I disrespected their genders or of the like. If they'd like to label themselves the way that they are, then they can. If they want to use xe and xim or xhe and xer pronouns then I will address them as such.
I simply stated that maybe some others go too far with trying to set themselves apart to the point where they _isolate_ themselves, and they become almost unable to relate to.

Please do not be so brash and say it's "people like us that make tumblr an annoying place." Because honestly, tumblr is not a very annoying place. Like every website, it has it's darker areas.



> most people on tumblr are white girls anyway and theyre ridiculously annoying. god.



This is extremely contradictory, by the way.​


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2015)

Goop said:


> The purpose of this thread is to post our opinions about Tumblr.
> My opinion is my opinion. I'm not talking behind anyone's back and nor am I making Tumblr a bad place. I have never said I disrespected their genders or of the like. If they'd like to label themselves the way that they are, then they can. If they want to use xe and xim or xhe and xer pronouns then I will address them as such.
> I simply stated that maybe some others go too far with trying to set themselves apart to the point where they _isolate_ themselves, and they become almost unable to relate to.
> 
> ...



Oh. My. God. This is the best post I've ever seen in my life. This is totally true.
---------------------

I learned how to use it! I just started, you should all check it out!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love Tumblr, but I agree it can get out of hand sometimes. I get that people care about things like that, but so do I, and I don't post about it most of the time. What I really can't stand is people saying "if you don't reblog about this you're an awful person" and things like that. Reblogging =/= caring. I try to keep my blog Animal Crossing, and if I do post not AC stuff, it's mostly funny stuff. I like to keep my blog a happy place for people; most people have stress in their own lives, they don't need to worry about the worlds problems too.

Also, I really can't stand the new update. I can't even reblog long posts anymore, it crashes.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 31, 2015)

Used to be obsessed with it, but all the misinformation and extremism really got to me. I still consider going back simply because I miss some of my friends, but eh. For the vast majority, I have other means of contacting them.

Anyways, I don't see why it's so hard for some people to respect others' preferred pronouns. Seriously, it helps them feel comfortable, and I don't see how it can possibly be detrimental to your own??


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 31, 2015)

i use tumblr to post the weirdest acnl dialogues.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 31, 2015)

when people mention tumblr, i just remember the girl who tried to defend mayonnaise as a gender


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 31, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> tbh i feel like its some of u who make tumblr an annoying place...like @l lawliet wtf are u even saying...you want to start an immature flame war with people who, admittedly, whine too much and are, most of the time, entitled white folks who have no need to complain but do anyway? like, really? what are you going to gain?
> 
> to be honest, tumblr's obsession with being a furry or otherkin or some other crazy gender is getting out of hand, but if you'd rather not accept their self-made identity, then you should talk smack about them behind their back. its just plain immature and disrespectful. ive never sent an anon message, because i want people to know that im behind the words. tell it to their faces, if you want to whine on here about it.
> 
> ...



look, all im saying is that the opinions are quite hypocritical and hurtful in some instances. Like there is a lot of straight white guy hate on there. like, too much.

im cool with lgbt, but a line must be drawn where things are taken too far.Furries are cool in my book, but otherkin aren't. they think they are part wolf/dragon/whatever. Its not healthy.

on a more positive note, i recently found the f*** yeah animal crossing blog. it mentioned tbt users, so i take it someone from here runs it?


----------



## matthevvv (Feb 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> when people mention tumblr, i just remember the girl who tried to defend mayonnaise as a gender



the voice of a generation


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> The first paragraph can be summed up with "special snowflake syndrome". Personally, i try to fight it. Like seriously, why tf do they need special pronouns like xe xy xo xum or whatever?
> 
> I like the art and whatnot



BASICALLY YES

everybody on tumblr has that syndroome


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 1, 2015)

Not gonna get involved in this debate about people on tumblr 

buuuuut if you don't like the new update, just use xkit. xkit guy already released an update that removes parts of the update. also donate to xkit guy, he does all this work for free but receives a lot of hatemail


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 1, 2015)

tumblr has its good and bad, but I try not to generalize. there really is a lot of grossness and rudeness, mostly from really young users. or maybe not? I dunno. I think it mostly is from younger people. thankfully, I manage to see very little since I'm choosy about who I follow. most of the real garbage doesn't make its way onto my dash.

I don't like the extremity of label pushing. I don't like how people make a huge deal of others' mistakes in life and such. I do like how most of my dash is just video game things and general silliness. I'm happy I've found a lot of good blogs to follow. 

the update is just kinda weird. but I'll deal, without xkit. :y


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 1, 2015)

Nintendo fandoms are pretty cool on tumblr. i follow F*** Yeah Animal crossing, FE confessions, and monado boy blogs


----------



## cIementine (Feb 1, 2015)

lucinaa said:


> tbh i feel like its some of u who make tumblr an annoying place...like




Complaining? No caps? Inability to write the word 'you'?
_You_ are the 12 year old tumblr girls.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like i really started a ruckus on here. lots of divided opinions.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 1, 2015)

Goop said:


> I dislike the bigotry and/or desire that a lot of people on that website have in order to become an individual. They strive to ridiculous lengths to give themselves label that set them apart from another, and more often than not if you're not some sort of ridiculous minority, you are shunned. I also dislike the lack of actual investigation people do when it comes to news that's posted on there. I usually do further research if I find some news on there.
> 
> However, there's a lot of things about Tumblr I like. The artists on there are amazing, the sense of humor is hilarious, the set up is nice, and there's gorgeous pictures on there. I find it can be an extremely nice escape if you filter out all the radicalists.​



My thoughts exactly.  If you're not a minority, you're automatically a bad person.   You have depression, but you're white?  Too bad, you just want attention (actually something I've seen.)  Not to mention that a lot of people on tumblr try to make it seem like a safe place, but if you say or do one wrong thing, you've got a whole community of people telling you to go die.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 1, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> My thoughts exactly.  If you're not a minority, you're automatically a bad person.   You have depression, but you're white?  Too bad, you just want attention (actually something I've seen.)  Not to mention that a lot of people on tumblr try to make it seem like a safe place, but if you say or do one wrong thing, you've got a whole community of people telling you to go die.



Thats why i have a strong dislike for the non nintendo stuff. As a straight white male, my opinion would matter less to them than the people of north korea t o Kim Jong Un


----------



## tokkio (Feb 1, 2015)

Well.. there really are a lot of annoying things/people on tumblr but idk I just stay away from all that to save myself hahah honestly I'm still occasionally logging in just for the nintendo/anime/art posts 

especially the art posts though since there are a lot of talented people there who draw so damn well T__T


----------



## Goop (Feb 1, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> Looks like i really started a ruckus on here. lots of divided opinions.



This ruckus was more or so my doing. Don't worry about it. I take responsibility and truthfully do not care, as opinions are opinions, and I stand by mine. As long as we're all respectful in our viewpoints and follow the guidelines of this forum, I see nothing wrong with a healthy debate. After all, this is a thread about posting one's opinions on Tumblr.
So relax, friend. You're fine.​


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 1, 2015)

Goop said:


> This ruckus was more or so my doing. Don't worry about it. I take responsibility and truthfully do not care, as opinions are opinions, and I stand by mine. As long as we're all respectful in our viewpoints and follow the guidelines of this forum, I see nothing wrong with a healthy debate. After all, this is a thread about posting one's opinions on Tumblr.
> So relax, friend. You're fine.​



Based goop. you're a cool person. would gladly follow on tumblr


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 3, 2015)

misadventures-of-us.tumblr.com


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

[sees posts bout labels]
[backs away slowly]

=

i use tumblr for nice looking pictures, some funny things, and acnl stuff.


----------



## matthevvv (Feb 3, 2015)

computertrash said:


> [sees posts bout labels]
> [backs away slowly]
> 
> =
> ...



add anime in there and same haha


----------



## seanrc (Feb 3, 2015)

I use it for no reason. I just search random tags.


----------



## matcha (Feb 3, 2015)

i run an aesthetic blog for things like pastels, anime, scenery and i post acnl related things quite frequently.


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 3, 2015)

I think the post limit is stupid.


----------



## matthevvv (Feb 4, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> I think the post limit is stupid.



everyone does tbh


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

use queue+ then 
also i think more than 250 a day is a lot like damn go outside or somethin


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2015)

computertrash said:


> use queue+ then
> also i think more than 250 a day is a lot like damn go outside or somethin



i've never even got close to hitting post limit and i always see other bloggers complain about it like it's such a common occurrence. like damn indeed


----------



## n64king (Feb 4, 2015)

I usually unfollow people who post that much, cause then even with me following as many blogs as I follow, sometimes all I can see is the same person posting over and over cause they've got their queue+ and schedule going as well as they're live blogging...

Someone wanna look at my crap, it's like video games, aesthetic, anime, etc usually...


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

n64king said:


> Someone wanna look at my crap, it's like video games, aesthetic, anime, etc usually...



[fills basketball shoes with ice cream] aesthetic

@zane: i dont even hav like 400 posts and ive had this tumblr for a while


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2015)

computertrash said:


> [fills basketball shoes with ice cream] aesthetic
> 
> @zane: i dont even hav like 400 posts and ive had this tumblr for a while



i've got 399 posts and i've had mine for 2 years but then again I barely used it for like the whole first year because I had no idea what tf i was doing


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

My tumblr is just for my drawings and QR Codes. Don't really feel like ranting there


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

i admit ive started usin queue+ so i can get them followers (;-;`)


----------



## n64king (Feb 5, 2015)

computertrash said:


> [fills basketball shoes with ice cream] aesthetic



strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 5, 2015)

herheadonastick is my tumblr.  I post whatever I like really.  I was actually considering making a new tumblr where I post my art/animal crossing tutorials and other things.


----------



## matthevvv (Feb 5, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i admit ive started usin queue+ so i can get them followers (;-;`)



how exactly does queue+ work?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

matthevvv said:


> how exactly does queue+ work?



oh well you sign up, link it to your tumblr, install a chrome extension and so next time you use tumblr, there will be a lil Q+ at the bottom of posts. you click it/hover over it and choose which blog to reblog somethin to (if you have multiple) and add tags and click the Q+ again and it adds it to your Q+ queue or somethin


----------



## yosugay (Feb 6, 2015)

mine is just aesthetic, fashion, whatever stuff. its in my signature. id like to follow some people who post japanese and pastel fashion


----------



## unravel (Feb 6, 2015)

Just updated and really messed up


----------



## matthevvv (Feb 6, 2015)

people hate the update so much omg


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

matthevvv said:


> people hate the update so much omg



well yeah.......... i am why would they switch the post and cancel buttons


----------



## Oriana (Feb 6, 2015)

I hate when the staff changes things that weren't broken... -w-


----------



## n64king (Feb 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> well yeah.......... i am why would they switch the post and cancel buttons



That really doesn't make sense at all why they just did that... Just switch it. No other edits done to that feature.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

I recently made a post criticizing a character who's a Mary-Sue and someone almost IMMEDIATELY jumped me and accused me of being prejudiced against those with autism-spectrum disorders, because the character has a "disability" (I put it into quotations because it's not used as a disability in the show, just as a character quirk), and apparently this person has personality traits in common with the character, and they got REALLY mad and said it was suspicious that I criticized a character who was similar to her (a person with autistic spectrum disorder.)

1) Why the hell are you taking a criticism of a character as a personal attack on yourself
2) My criticism of the character didn't come from the character's disability but from her personality itself
3) I have SEVERAL close friends with autism spectrum disorders. I am not prejudiced against them. I do not treat them as inferior for their disability. But I also don't treat them like "special angel baby snowflakes who fluttered gently down from the heavens uwu" because that's demeaning. I treat them like they are people, because they _are_.
4) Grow up. 
5) Upon looking through this person's tumblr, I learned that they are a self-diagnosed autistic individual... ("Guys, I think I might have an autism spectrum disorder because I'm anti-social and socializing is hard for me and I don't like people--" shut up. You're probably not. You just want the attention.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 7, 2015)

I hate the ridiculous over-politically correct people on there. Once someone on tumblr accused me of being a racist because I mentioned something about the fact that different blood pressure drugs are usually used on people of african Caribbean origin. :l Like ... that's just a fact and no matter how NOT racist you are, you can't ignore the fact that there are differences between races. Honestly


----------

